# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Nuk lidhem dot me Remote Assistance

## Delilah

Pershendetje

Kur provoj te lidhem me *Remote Assistence* nga *Windows Xp* nepermjet *msn* me del ky mesazh *"Remote Assistance connection could not be established because the remote host name could not be resolved. Please try again."*
Pra, nuk e  di se cili eshte problemi pasi vetem me ate person nuk mund te lidhem, ndersa me te tjeret mundem, mendoj se te ai eshte problemi. (para nje kohe mundja te lidhem me personin ne fjale)

Ju falemenderit prej perpara....

----------


## dardani8

> Pershendetje
> 
> Kur provoj te lidhem me *Remote Assistence* nga *Windows Xp* nepermjet *msn* me del ky mesazh *"Remote Assistance connection could not be established because the remote host name could not be resolved. Please try again."*
> Pra, nuk e  di se cili eshte problemi pasi vetem me ate person nuk mund te lidhem, ndersa me te tjeret mundem, mendoj se te ai eshte problemi. (para nje kohe mundja te lidhem me personin ne fjale)
> 
> Ju falemenderit prej perpara....


Shiko ne ate PC  a eshte e startuar Terminlaservices nese jo startoje, a eshte e aktivizuar Firewall, nese Firewall eshte e aktivizuar  duhet deaktivizuar, ose duhet te lejohet Portit 3389 lidhje e lire ne Firewall, pasataj duhet shikuar a eshte e aktivizuar  simple File sharing ( me duket se keshtu quhet ne anglisht) nese po duhet deaktivizuar.

Dhe nje pyetje a je duke tentuar te lidhesh me ate PC permes IP-addresses apo permes Emrit te PC.

----------


## Delilah

I kam provuar ata qe mi the... nuk mund ta shoh nga afer PC pasi eshte ne nje vend tjeter, per kete arsye po perdorja Remote Assistence. 
Lidhem nga start/all programs/Remote Assistence/ Invite someone to help you..... (dhe ketu zgjedh msn te cilit me nevoitet)

----------


## dardani8

Ato qe thashe une duhet te perputhen ne te dy  PC perndryshe nuk munden te lidhen pc nepermejt remote.
ne MY Computer ne Properieties duhet te jete ne Remote e aktivizuar *Remote Support*  dhe duhet te krijosh  nje User per Remote me password sidomos ne ate pc ne te cilin deshiron ti te kesh lidhje me te.
Jane te dy PC WIndows Xp Profesional apo njeri home  e tjetri Profesional

----------


## Delilah

Kete gje e di (*Remote Desktop Connection*) .... por nga Remote Assistance funksionon pa krijuar nje *user* dhe pa pasur *pass* per te, eshte shume thjeshte. Mjafton vetem ta therasesh personin dhe ta pranosh kete thirje qe personi tjeter te kycet ne pc tend.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Nese ke multiple computer pra shume kompjutera ne kete rjet atehere duhet te kesh portat e drejtuara per kete trafik kjo ndodh shume here pasi remote asistance eshte shume e prapambetur per kete pune mundohu te perdoresh 
LogMeIn

----------

